# Spanish Elk Chorizo



## redheelerdog (Jan 14, 2017)

Here's some Spanish Elk Chorizo I mixed up today. I have a bunch of ground elk that I need to use up.

We'll see how this turns out, used some spanish sweet and hot paprika.

Should be tasty.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















EC1.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Jan 14, 2017


















EC2.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Jan 14, 2017


















EC3.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Jan 14, 2017


















EC4.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Jan 14, 2017


















EC5.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Jan 14, 2017


















EC6.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Jan 14, 2017


















EC7.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Jan 14, 2017


















EC8.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Jan 14, 2017


















EC9.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Jan 14, 2017


















EC10.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Jan 14, 2017


















EC11.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Jan 14, 2017


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 14, 2017)

Real nice.

I can help you with some that elk


----------



## b-one (Jan 14, 2017)

looks like it should be tasty!


----------



## daveomak (Jan 14, 2017)

Lookin' good....


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 14, 2017)

Sounds really good! I'll be hanging around for the finale!


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 14, 2017)

Yea, this is gonna be good.     Watching.


----------



## redheelerdog (Jan 14, 2017)

It better be! - Those dang Paprika's from Spain are $12 bucks a can!

LOL


----------



## myownidaho (Jan 14, 2017)

Very nice! Can you tell me a bit about your choice to use beef middles for casing? I've not seen chorizo done that big before.


----------



## redheelerdog (Jan 14, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> Very nice! Can you tell me a bit about your choice to use beef middles for casing? I've not seen chorizo done that big before.


No special reason, 50mm stuffed is not too big after drying.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 14, 2017)

Where did you get the middles from?


----------



## redheelerdog (Jan 14, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Where did you get the middles from?


Evan Brady's - 

https://www.butcherspantry.com/natural-casings/beef-middles-45-50mm-size-18mhank


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 14, 2017)

redheelerdog said:


> Evan Brady's -
> 
> https://www.butcherspantry.com/natural-casings/beef-middles-45-50mm-size-18mhank



Nice.   I haven't ordered there.  Bet they are high quality


----------



## myownidaho (Jan 14, 2017)

redheelerdog said:


> No special reason, 50mm stuffed is not too big after drying.  Thumbs Up



Copy! Looking forward to seeing the grand finale.


----------



## redheelerdog (Jan 14, 2017)

c farmer said:


> redheelerdog said:
> 
> 
> > Evan Brady's -
> ...


Yes, the cases were very nice. 

I like that store allot, I will definitely shop there again. You can tell they are all about quality, they offer some very unique items for a reasonable price.

One thing I forgot to mention is that the back fat I cubed by hand is from a local butcher shop (Project Meats) that processes hogs from about 35 miles from here so the back fat is high quality. Should make a tasty sausage.

And, I calculate everything with my Project Meats I heart bacon pen!













EC12.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Jan 14, 2017


----------



## daveomak (Jan 14, 2017)

"The Butchers Pantry" is owned by Evan Brady, a member on the forum...  I've ordered beef middles from him and some other stuff....


----------



## redheelerdog (Jan 14, 2017)

Yes, I knew that, thanks..  

Great store! - The best - TTU


----------



## smokin jay (Jan 14, 2017)

Looking good John! Love chorizo!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 14, 2017)

The sausage looks great.

It's weird when the spices amount for more than the meat...


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 15, 2017)

Looks great so far!

Al


----------



## redheelerdog (Jan 15, 2017)

Fermentation completed today, weighed, tagged and loaded in the chamber.

Went 27hrs @ 69F with Bactoferm B-LC-007. Prior to hanging I sprayed them with Bactoferm Mold-600.

Pic is foggy because... its foggy in there! The dang humidifier was blowing when I took the pic.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  













EC13 Into the Chamber 01-15-2017.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Jan 15, 2017


----------



## daveomak (Jan 16, 2017)

That's a pretty picture....   Love it....


----------



## tropics (Jan 16, 2017)

John That looks great I am saving the link,Thanks will wait and see some of that sliced

Richie


----------



## redheelerdog (Mar 7, 2017)

I haven't been posting much, been busy at work and in the shop with hot rod wrench work, but...

Pulled Baby Chorizo today at a weight loss of 43% - This is the first taste of the Chorizo that was stuffed on 01/15/2017.

The taste is phenomenally good, MUCH better than I dreamed of, this is like fricken WOW good. Sliced paper thin, the fat just melts in your mouth with a smooth, sweet Italian paprika finish. The after taste and mouth feel is incredibly clean.

I will be making some more of this, I think I'll add some whole black pepper corns to the recipe. I am very happy with how this turned out.

Thanks for looking.













EC13.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Mar 7, 2017


















EC14.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Mar 7, 2017


















EC15.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Mar 7, 2017


















EC17.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Mar 7, 2017


















EC18.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Mar 7, 2017


















EC19.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Mar 7, 2017


----------



## tropics (Mar 10, 2017)

John looks good just to much fat for my taste.

Richie


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 10, 2017)

redheelerdog said:


> I haven't been posting much, been busy at work and in the shop with hot rod wrench work, but...
> 
> Pulled Baby Chorizo today at a weight loss of 43% - This is the first taste of the Chorizo that was stuffed on 01/15/2017.
> 
> ...


Damn, how did I miss this post.    That looks great.


tropics said:


> John looks good just to much fat for my taste.
> 
> Richie


In dry curing, ,the fat doesn't taste like fat.   It gets real soft and will just melt when you eat it.


----------



## cdn offroader (Mar 10, 2017)

Looks great! Love some chorizo for sure.


----------



## pitbulmom (Mar 10, 2017)

OH YUMMMM!


----------



## daveomak (Mar 10, 2017)

Fat is _FLAVOR !!!   Me loves fat !!!  _


----------



## b-one (Mar 10, 2017)

I have to agree with Tropics. But never having it I would try it before my final vote.


----------



## redheelerdog (Mar 10, 2017)

Check out the recipe percentages. - only 30% fat on day one, the fat does not contain much water like the lean meat.

I could grind the fat up so it looks more distributed throughout the sausage, but that was not my intent with this batch.

This back fat was fresh off the hog, never frozen, and only a day old, the sliced chunks are a great visual contrast with the red elk and paprika.

It is really quite an amazing experience.

I am stuffing MORE tomorrow!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

_(My math was incorrect above - it is actually 30% fat and not 15% as previously stated)_


----------



## disco (Mar 11, 2017)

What an impressive project.

Point!

Disco


----------

